# i luv pokemon so much



## day tripper (Sep 15, 2013)

its the best, literally, #legit


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 16, 2013)

...Y-Yeah..?


----------



## Bioness (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes but are you_ in love _with Pokemon.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 16, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Yes but are you_ in love _with Pokemon.



Haaaawt ;3 xD


----------



## Vermin (Sep 29, 2013)

im sure pokemon loves u too


----------



## Saru (Sep 29, 2013)

I heard that, OP


----------



## lacey (Sep 29, 2013)

This is escalating quickly.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 30, 2013)

The hashtag makes it


----------

